
Waymo Early Rider and his experience riding in a driverless car [Video] - lawrenceyan
https://twitter.com/Waymo/status/1047950715392385025
======
partingshots
Wow, they actually did a ride with no safety driver. They’ve never released
anything on that until now.

They must be really close to the public release considering how reserved Waymo
PR usually is.

